# Quel mac avec ports scsi et ethernet ?



## norelo (15 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai besoin de vos lumières...
Pour récupérer des fichiers sur des cartouches Syquest 44 et 88, j'ai acheté un lecteur externe Syquest 88 avec le gros connecteur SCSI1 (je crois). Je travaille sur PC, alors j'envisage l'achat d'un ancien modèle de Mac qui aurait à la fois un port Ethernet et un port SCSI externe. Ce qui donnerait un Mac des années 1995-1998, par là... Connaissez-vous un modèle qui aurait ces deux ports ? À moins que l'un de vous ait une autre solution ? Merci d'avance de vos réponses !


----------



## Franz59 (15 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour
Il y avait bien ce modèle (Power Macintosh G3 Minitour) mais pas facile à trouver et pas donné ! 
(*Apple PowerMac Max Powr G3 Desktop 8MB VooDo 266MHz 336MB Dual 1 GB HD Ethernet)
Sinon quelques vieilleries sur eBay... *


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2018)

Il faut aussi qu'après la récupération des fichiers que les logiciels soient aussi d'époque. Et là, ce sera encore tout un programme.


----------



## norelo (15 Janvier 2018)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Il y avait bien ce modèle (Power Macintosh G3 Minitour) mais pas facile à trouver et pas donné !
> (*Apple PowerMac Max Powr G3 Desktop 8MB VooDo 266MHz 336MB Dual 1 GB HD Ethernet)
> Sinon quelques vieilleries sur eBay... *


Merci, je vais faire une recherche en ce sens.


----------



## norelo (15 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Il faut aussi qu'après la récupération des fichiers que les logiciels soient aussi d'époque. Et là, ce sera encore tout un programme.


Pas de problème de ce côté, ce sont des fichiers texte d'images 3D pour POV (Persistence of Vision). Le texte est resté du texte, heureusement :-D


----------



## dandu (16 Janvier 2018)

Tous les PowerMac ont de l'Ethernet (ou presque) mais il faut un petit adaptateur AAUI vers RJ45.

Direct en RJ45 avec du SCSI de base, y a les Power Mac G3 Beige.
Sinon, un G3 bleu ou un G4 avec une carte SCSI, ça se trouve assez facilement aussi.

Après, ça dépend un peu de la provenance des cartouches. Et on peut au pire aller direct sur une clé USB.


----------



## norelo (16 Janvier 2018)

dandu a dit:


> ....Et on peut au pire aller direct sur une clé USB.



Cette option m'intéresse... de scsi vers usb sur pc ? Est-ce possible ? J'ai vu de<chers> adaptateurs, mais quid des drivers ? [Pardon, je sais bien que je suis sur un forum mac, mais j'explore toutes les possibilités ]


----------



## norelo (16 Janvier 2018)

norelo a dit:


> Cette option m'intéresse... de scsi vers usb sur pc ? Est-ce possible ? J'ai vu de<chers> adaptateurs, mais quid des drivers ? [Pardon, je sais bien que je suis sur un forum mac, mais j'explore toutes les possibilités ]


Pardon, j'ai relu et j'avais mal compris... un mac avec scsi externe et usb ? c'est bien ça ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Janvier 2018)

Dans les Mac que j'ai utilisés, le PowerMac 5500 et le PowerBook 180c avaient à la fois un port ethernet et un port scsi (scsi 25 sur le 5500 et SCSI 30 sur le PowerBook. Il faut ensuite les adaptateurs ad hoc si tu as besoin de SCSI 50)


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2018)

Je pensais aussi à mon vieux (Starmax) c'est le clone du 4400 qui remplirait parfaitement les conditions.
Il a du SCSI 25. Avec 2 cartes SCSI, une Ethernet et pourquoi pas une Usb.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Janvier 2018)

Pour ma part, j'utilise un PowerBook G3 Lombard, le dernier à avoir un port SCSI externe, pour tester mes disque dur SCSI, lire mes Syquest et mes cartouches magnéto-optique.

C'est pratique, ça prend pas de place quand j'en ai pas besoin, et le G3/400Mhz est plutôt rapide sous OS9.
Il a un port ethernet RJ45, et même 2 ports USB.

On peut ensuite mettre les fichiers sur une clef USB.

Le port SCSI est en HDI-30, il faut un câble HDI-30 vers Centronics pour se brancher directement sur un Syquest.



r e m y a dit:


> ... PowerBook 180c avaient à la fois un port ethernet et un port scsi...


Le 180c n'a pas de port ethernet, seulement du LocalTalk. Les premiers PowerBook avec de l'ethernet, c'est la série 500 (520->540c), et encore c'était un port AAUI, il fallait un adaptateur AAUI->RJ45.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Janvier 2018)

Le PowerBook G3 Lombard n'est pas si facile à trouver...

Une autre solution, avec un PowerBook 1400 (on en trouve facilement à pas cher), et un câble HDI-30 vers Centronics pour brancher le lecteur Syquest dessus (on le trouve parfois avec le PowerBook).

Et pour le transfert des fichiers vers le PC :
- un adaptateur PCMCIA/CF (environ 10€ sur EB) et une CF premier prix, à mettre dans le 1400, ça marche très bien et avec ça on peut copier les fichiers du Syquest sur la Compact Flash.
- un lecteur de CF en USB pour la relire sur le PC.

Attention, le bus SCSI, c'est pas de l'USB, il faut impérativement éteindre les appareils avant de brancher/débrancher les câbles, sinon risque de court circuit et le bus est HS.


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le 180c n'a pas de port ethernet, seulement du LocalTalk. Les premiers PowerBook avec de l'ethernet, c'est la série 500 (520->540c), et encore c'était un port AAUI, il fallait un adaptateur AAUI->RJ45.


Oups tu as raison! (C'est pas beau de vieillir....)
En fait c'est à mon PowerBook G3 "bronze keyboard" que je pensais. Désolé


----------



## norelo (17 Janvier 2018)

Merci à tous, je me retrouve avec plusieurs solutions à explorer... aussi en fonction de ce qu'on trouve sur la bay. J'aurais tendance à privilégier un portable, à cause de l'écran et du clavier intégrés. À moi de travailler maintenant...


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Janvier 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Oups tu as raison! (C'est pas beau de vieillir....)
> En fait c'est à mon PowerBook G3 "bronze keyboard" que je pensais. Désolé



Le PowerBook G3 "bronze keyboard" (ou Lombard), c'est un de ceux que je préfère parmi les PowerBook PPC.
Il est assez rapide (G3/400), OS9 et X, avec du SCSI, de l'USB, Ethernet, 2 PCMCIA, lecteur CD/DVD ROM, etc... et un bel écran 14" à matrice active.

Impeccable pour dépanner les disques SCSI de mes vielles machines


----------



## dandu (18 Janvier 2018)

norelo a dit:


> Cette option m'intéresse... de scsi vers usb sur pc ? Est-ce possible ? J'ai vu de<chers> adaptateurs, mais quid des drivers ? [Pardon, je sais bien que je suis sur un forum mac, mais j'explore toutes les possibilités ]





norelo a dit:


> Pardon, j'ai relu et j'avais mal compris... un mac avec scsi externe et usb ? c'est bien ça ?



Les deux. Soit un Mac avec du SCSI et de l'USB (quelques portables, les Power Mac G3, certains modèles avec une carte SCSI) ou un adaptateur SCSI/USB.

L'adaptateur est pas évident à trouver et ça vaut au moins une 50aine d'euros, mais ça fonctionne sans pilotes tant que le lecteur peut passer en ID0 normalement. Et que l'ordinateur en USB peut lire le format de fichier des disques (pas une évidence)


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (20 Janvier 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le PowerBook G3 "bronze keyboard" (ou Lombard), c'est un de ceux que je préfère parmi les PowerBook PPC.
> Il est assez rapide (G3/400), OS9 et X, avec du SCSI, de l'USB, Ethernet, 2 PCMCIA, lecteur CD/DVD ROM, etc... et un bel écran 14" à matrice active.
> 
> Impeccable pour dépanner les disques SCSI de mes vielles machines


Mon FireWire est mieux. Certes, il n'a pas le SCSI, mais il a le Firewire et le wifi. Na.


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Janvier 2018)

Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> Mon FireWire est mieux. Certes, il n'a pas le SCSI, mais il a le Firewire et le wifi. Na.


hehe... Le Pismo est surement plus rapide. 
En fait je suis plutôt collectionneur de Mac 68k, donc les PowerBook PPC c'est un peu au hasard de ceux qu'on me ramène...
Mais il y en a 2 que j'utilise souvent, le Lombard, le dernier avec du SCSI, et le Titanium 1Ghz, le dernier à booter en OS9.


----------



## Invité (24 Janvier 2018)

Ca ? : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=407049

Bon, c'est pas un portable…


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Janvier 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Ca ? : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=407049
> 
> Bon, c'est pas un portable…


J'aime bien le PowerMac 7100, un des premiers PPC, successeur du Quadra 650, un boitier pratique pour les upgrades.
Bon c'est pas une fusée (PPC601 à 66Mhz) mais largement suffisant pour lire des Syquest ;-)
Dans le mien j'ai une carte Sonnet Crescendo G3, ça marche beaucoup mieux #68
Bon faut trouver un écran qui va avec (un petit LCD avec un adaptateur DB15/VGA par exemple)...


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2018)

J'ai un lombard en G3/400 et un Pismo en G3/500, avec ça on se débrouille. Mon TI n'est qu'un 867 mais c'est la dernière génération aussi. Mais pour les Syquest j'ai préféré le format 3"5 avec des modèles 105 et 135


----------

